# January 2019 Throwdown



## bmudd14474 (Jan 3, 2019)

This months theme will be .......................................................








*Game Time Appetizers with a dipping sauce (either homemade or store bought)*

Your dish has have something that is smoked. be an appetizer, and have some kind of dipping sauce. So this one will be pretty wide open. If you are thinking of something that a dipping sauce doesn't work for then send me a pm and we can discuss.


If you have any other questions please let me know.




 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 2/4/2019


The rules are the same and available HERE.

*
Code Word: Touchdown*

*
Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 2/4/2019.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 3, 2019)

Now this one I gotta think on..!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2019)

I already know what I am going to cook.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2019)

Im looking forward to all the entries. You guys amaze me with the creativity


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2019)

Sounds fun


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Hmmmm.......... Wheels are spinning here. Should be some great appies entered....


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 14, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> This months theme will be .......................................................
> 
> View attachment 384610
> 
> ...


Sounds fun hopefully I'll have my new whiskey barrel done and ready if not I'll use the uds and the Weber kettle


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds fun...told the wife about this and she is full of ideas.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 15, 2019)

Hoping I get my MES back to working order so I can enter right now!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

It's 4th quarter 30 second on the clock 4 & 5 on the 9 yard line what you going to do??

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 22, 2019)

13 days left...bumping this thread back to the top


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm still waiting on the part to repair my MES. At this rate i might miss the competition :(


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just so everyone knows we do have prizes this month just like normal I just didn't post them.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 29, 2019)

Bump !


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 29, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I already know what I am going to cook.....


Smoked Alligator nuts are always a crowd favorite!  Just kidding!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 30, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Just so everyone knows we do have prizes this month just like normal I just didn't post them.



Surprise prizes?!? What could be more fun than that?!?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Smoked Alligator nuts are always a crowd favorite!  Just kidding!



Sort of like Rocky mountain oysters. Bayou swamp oysters. 

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Sort of like Rocky mountain oysters. Bayou swamp oysters.
> 
> Chris


HAHAHA!!! I got into cooking seriously when I saw Justin Wilson on TV!! Many years ago.  Look him up. Tons on YouTube!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 30, 2019)

So with the MES still down and this -50f in wind chill and me being under the weather as well I need to ask..

Does the whole thing have to be smoked, or just part of it?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So with the MES still down and this -50f in wind chill and me being under the weather as well I need to ask..
> 
> Does the whole thing have to be smoked, or just part of it?



It says something has to be smoked.  So I would say part of it is good to go.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 30, 2019)

Well I hope so. Once this cold lets up I'm going to try and get some thing together. <Honestly -50f windchill is so cold even I wouldn't try to smoke in it!>


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well I hope so. Once this cold lets up I'm going to try and get some thing together. <Honestly -50f windchill is so cold even I wouldn't try to smoke in it!>



I helped bmudd come up with the idea.   And yes, we are at -30 here but warming up for the weekend.  I hope to make my entry then.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes just something in it has to be smoked. Not the whole thing.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 31, 2019)

Well Brian I think I'll give it a whirl then :)


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 4, 2019)

Just hours left!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 6, 2019)

Now the real wait..see what people made..who wins..who loses..and whose recipe we steal!


----------

